# Looking for a good oral care for dog bad breath, any suggestions?



## David Dionson (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking for a product that works for dogs oral care to prevent or control bad breath. Any suggestions?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

A healthy dog with clean teeth and a good diet should not have bad breath.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chewing gum☺☺☺


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> A healthy dog with clean teeth and a good diet should not have bad breath.


This is absolutely true.


Vet time.


Meanwhile:

Is this sudden? Has it been developing?

Is it sweet-smelling? Fruity? Does it have an ammonia/urine scent?

Is the dog favoring a side to chew on?

Does his breath smell foul? Is he throwing up?


----------

